# The "S" word is on the forecast at elevation



## Puck it (Apr 23, 2013)

Three nights are saying it on NOAA at elevation at Killington. Not a signficant amount but it is almost May.

Loveland reported 11" new today also and temps are in the 20's or lower over the next week.

Flight to Denver anyone?


----------



## ski stef (Apr 23, 2013)

A basin just got hammered with over a foot of snow last night as well. About 10 inches at my house this AM in Breckenfridge. Wild


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 23, 2013)

This is the winter that keeps going and going.


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2013)

How many days now Stef?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 26, 2013)

Nick said:


> How many days now Stef?


I almost don't want to know.


----------



## polski (Apr 27, 2013)

Beautiful corn on all aspects in Tuckerman this afternoon ... and a few little snow squalls too.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 27, 2013)

^any further reports from Tuxs would be greatly appreciated...even the time4tucks forum seemed a little sleepy last I checked


----------



## polski (Apr 28, 2013)

Great corn up there again today. Big crowds of course but weekdays this week may be good if it gets cold enough during the nights - looks like most nights should be right around freezing and days mostly sunny and warm. The Sherbie is half done so there'll be at least a mile of downhiking but plenty of snow up high.


----------



## Glenn (May 26, 2013)

Drove by Strattton and Bromley today; both had snow on the upper halves of the mountain.


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2013)

I can add that Mount Snow had snow on the upper roughly 2/3rds of the Mountain yesterday AM - this was the view from my back deck about 7:30 Sunday AM!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andyzee (May 27, 2013)

What I find funny is the resorts, Whiteface, Jay Peak, etc..., bragging about the snow they got, yet they're closed. LOL


----------



## bigbog (May 30, 2013)

andyzee said:


> What I find funny is the resorts, Whiteface, Jay Peak, etc..., bragging about the snow they got, yet they're closed. LOL



Yeah....ahh nothing like the art of obfuscation(sp?).....what a great use of digital mediauke:
Nice pics polski, dr_j...


----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2013)

No snow now but I am definitely thinking of that in just hot weather.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 30, 2013)

Snowing at A-Basin. 4" over the last 24 hours.


----------



## ski stef (May 31, 2013)

^skiing is still fantastic over there! We've been getting what seems like consistent snow the past two days in summit county..... quite a new experience for me...


----------



## steamboat1 (May 31, 2013)

Another 6" overnight...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Past 24 Hours: 
    6.0
Past 3 Days: 
    10.0
Base: 
    44
Conditions: 
    SP 

Looks like a beautiful day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2013)

The forecast for midweek here in Utah:



> THIS SYSTEM WILL BE
> COLD ENOUGH TO LOWER SNOW LEVELS TO NEAR 7000 FEET...OR EVEN ALITTLE LOWER BY THURSDAY MORNING. ACCUMULATING SNOW IS POSSIBLEABOVE ABOUT 8000 FEET.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> The forecast for midweek here in Utah:



I think this winter will be a happy one for everyone on these fourms.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2013)

Picture from Utah, this will be a great winter.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2013)

I love seeing snow fall epic season to start soon.


----------

